
Report: Microsoft is scrapping Edge, switching to just another Chrome clone - anfilt
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/report-microsoft-is-scrapping-edge-switching-to-just-another-chrome-clone/
======
anfilt
This is pretty disheartening news. It just means Google will have more sway
when it comes to web standards.

We really need more than just Mozilla. However the standards have gotten quite
large.

